# anyone done any battlemaps for adventure 1?



## Sedric the Hero (Dec 15, 2011)

Has anyone done full size battlemaps for the the USS Coaltongue? We use miniatures quite a bit and I'd love to have the maps of each level of the ship I can print out rather than painstakenly drawing them out on our battlemap


----------



## SirCharles (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey dude. You can use Posterazor to make large scale maps. It's pretty easy. You just have to import, do some minimal scaling, and print.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 15, 2011)

sedric the hero said:


> uss coaltongue?




It's not the USS Coaltongue!


----------



## Sedric the Hero (Dec 15, 2011)

sorry the 'R.N.S Coaltongue'


----------



## Sedric the Hero (Dec 23, 2011)

how do you import that with Postrazor?...its a pdf file not an image file


----------

